# Lamborghini and Ferrari Sydney Detailing Trip part 4



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*This Ferrari was booked in for a two day detail but ended up to be three days instead !

It belonged to the brother of the owner of the Lamborghini LP 670 SV 4.
A first visual inspection of the car's paint work appeared to look good as soon as i cleaned the paint with pure Isopropyl Alcohol then all the paint defects showed up .

That's what a lot of fillers do ! And there is no escaping a paint inspection when you have cleaned the paint with pure
Isopropyl Alcohol it removes the fillers and you are left with paint defects again !

This practice is not to be used by inexperienced people, ideally you would mix 50/50 of this Alcohol with Distilled Water but since i was having a problem machine polishing this paint ( sticky paint ) it's when the polishing machine is finding resistance during the polishing process it doesn't glide effortlessly like it should and wiping off the polish becomes a nightmare !

You can actually mar the paint again when trying to remove the polish residue , normally it's very easy to remove with a microfiber towel but this time it was driving me nuts  :wall:

Very unusual for a Ferrari with Nano Ceramic Scratch Resistant Paint to have this problem 

This paint is rock hard so to have this problem got me guessing :speechles :wall: W...fk !

This indicates that some product was on the paint before and when i attempted polishing the duco it gave me grief 

When something like this happens it slows you down by as much as 50% and that is time consuming !

There was one particular area the drivers door which had sanding marks from the Ferrari Factory :doh: :thumbsdown:

I seemed as if someone took to a scourer to the paint work:gnasher: :irked:

I was shocked to see these defects on such a new car but then again i experienced a similar problem with a Ferrari 430 Scuderia Coupe' which i polished two months ago !

Paint readings were consistent between 198 to 180 so enough healthy paint to polish .

The interior of this Ferrari was immaculate i just had to vacuum the carpets and seats and apply some Mother's Interior Cleaner to the Carpets to remove minor dirt !

I used AutoGlym Leather Cleaner and later applied Pinnacle Leather Conditioner to make the Leather supple with a natural look ( no sheen )!

The wheels were spotless i just had to agitate them a little with a bit of Wurth Rim Cleaner Gel ( non acidic ) and they were perfect afterwards .

So here are the photos of the 430 Spyder during the detail and after the finished job please enjoy !

Car all taped up for surgery !










Wing Mirror before









After









Most of the work went into the paint correction to get this beautiful convertible looking good again .

Drivers door before , nice sanding marks complements of Ferrari !:doublesho










Under LED SPOT LIGHT !










Some nice buffer trials evident under LED SPOT LIGHT !










Getting better !









After









And this !









Before 









After









And finally to this !













































Theirs the owner standing on the left hand side watching me take photos of his prized possession !


















































































And now for some finished interior shots !


















More exterior shots 


















There's no doubt about it Ferrari Red shows up fantastic reflections it's like this particular car is a liquid pool of paint really deep gloss !

LSP two coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock

Thanks to all for reading

Regards Mario*


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

gorgeous mario. Sticky paint can be cured by fully decontaminating the paint with the Finish Kare system. as well as using a tiny drop of diggers parrafin oil on the pad to aid in lubrication and moving the machine back and forth faster. sticky paint usually comes in to play beyond 1100 rpm with a rotary. Not sure about a DA though


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great work on all of the cars mate . Came up nice in the end!
I see the Lambo and this car around a fair bit (More the Ferrari).


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CJS-086 said:


> Great work on all of the cars mate . Came up nice in the end!
> I see the Lambo and this car around a fair bit (More the Ferrari).


Thanks mate :thumb:

I speak with my client a lot and perhaps there could be another Sydney detailing trip soon !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> gorgeous mario. Sticky paint can be cured by fully decontaminating the paint with the Finish Kare system. as well as using a tiny drop of diggers parrafin oil on the pad to aid in lubrication and moving the machine back and forth faster. sticky paint usually comes in to play beyond 1100 rpm with a rotary. Not sure about a DA though


Thanks Matt ,

I used my rotary and wool buffing pad and refined with Flex DA ! The sticky paint was caused by previous detailer who applied a Polymer Coating which was hard to remove but later i used IPA 100% wipe down and that did the trick :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Great work mario. Why is a IPA at 100% dangerous?care to elaborate?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Great work mario. Why is a IPA at 100% dangerous?care to elaborate?


Thanks Mitch ,,

IPA at 100% can dry the paint out it's best to use at 50/50 dilution rates 50% IPA 50% Distilled Water !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Mario,

I look forward to your next thread!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Simply Red , another hit from Mário :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work


Thanks Mat :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Thanks Mario,
> 
> I look forward to your next thread!


Thanks Mitch :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Simply Red , another hit from Mário :thumb:


Thanks Rui :thumb:

It almost rimes :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Rui :thumb:
> 
> It almost rimes :lol:


Did you see my e-mail regarding the covers???


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Did you see my e-mail regarding the covers???


Yes , I did Rui, I will consider them in the near future !

Send me another email with prices , colours , and materials please !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice Sir.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

rhino said:


> Very nice Sir.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking great Mario! I'm surprised that this one was easily to marr the paint. Looks damn great now!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Looking great Mario! I'm surprised that this one was easily to marr the paint. Looks damn great now!


*Thanks Matty , I was surprised myself I thought it was going to have rock hard paint ? It did , especially after having removed all the crap that was on the paint surface which the previous Valeter left on it .

The paint blemishes were coming off with ease however it was still hard to polish like all Ferrari's of today .

Mario*


----------

